# Crossover building help



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey all now that I know what I'm doing for a sub it's time to move on the speakers. I decided to try the Zaph ZA series. My initial budget(Xmas cash) will only allow me to start with the ZA 5.3 center. I love the Madisound kit but I want to learn and get to a point where so I can try designing my own. So I think I will buy the parts and assemble the XO myself. Here is my question. Can you steer me to a XO building guide, not design but the actual build taking all the design numbers and assembling from there. I understand that you need to keep the stuff in line with each driver but I don't know where everything goes on the board.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm writing a little crossover design guide and I'll post it later today.


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Here ya go. Cheers.
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-speakers/24176-passive-crossovers.html


----------



## Paul P (Dec 5, 2009)

dyohn said:


> I'm writing a little crossover design guide and I'll post it later today.


Thanks for taking the time to write this. Very interesting. I look forward to reading 
any new additions to the thread.

Happy New Year to you and everyone else around here.

Paul P


----------



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes thanks a lot. I's a little more clear but now I need to google schematics. I just need the visual for the first one.
Mike


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Here's a simple crossover schematic:


----------

